# Airshocks for Jepp Wrnagler



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

I see some use airshocks on their Jeep Wranglers, what advantage does it provide?

Thanks


----------



## JEC (Sep 27, 2004)

For leveling the vehicle when hauling a heavy load or towing. 

I don't like them. Makes for a stiff ride.


----------



## KenB (Jan 5, 2008)

Springs hold you up. Shocks hold you down. 


Ken


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

My front air shocks are used to compensate for the 450 lbs. of snow plow hanging on the front. They do not affect the ride quality adversely at all.


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Same here.. Pump up to 100psi for plowing and hauling the plow around. Other wise the front of the jeep is sitting on the rubber bumpers, which means no suspension. The air shocks get me back my travel.. When i take plow off, I let pressure back down to 10. I did notice i like the the feel of the front air shocks. Might put them on the back, I am working on a hitch for balast for the plow and a trailer to haul stuff around...


----------



## JEC (Sep 27, 2004)

redoak;1001934 said:


> My front air shocks are used to compensate for the 450 lbs. of snow plow hanging on the front. They do not affect the ride quality adversely at all.


Depends on the kinda ride you're used to I guess..lol.
You must have a 2 door Jeep.


What do you set them at when you _don't_ have 450 lbs of snow plow hanging on the front?

ETA:


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a '97 TJ. I think Monroe recommends 30psi. minimum pressure, which is where I set them with the plow off. In my opinion discussing "ride quality" and "jeep" in the same context is somewhat humorous.


----------



## JEC (Sep 27, 2004)

redoak;1002032 said:


> I have a '97 TJ. I think Monroe recommends 30psi. minimum pressure, which is where I set them with the plow off. In my opinion discussing "ride quality" and "jeep" in the same context is somewhat humorous.


lol.. Agreed.
I like my JK ride........but yes, I still miss my TJ.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use 160 PSI with the plow on and 10 PSI without the plow. I have the factory ride hight with the plow on and raised.


----------



## rfwins (Feb 12, 2008)

*Air shocks only way to go!!*

I use them up front to hold up my plow, and on the rears to hold 300#s of salt in my spreader. I air them up to 150 psi when both are on my 92 yj and drop the psi down to about 20 psi when plow and spreader are off the jeep i can tell you they work GREAT!!
jeep remains level and handles much better when fully loaded
yj guys here the part numbers that i used
Gabriel Hyjackers
Front 49196
Rears 49222


----------

